# Only indoor 6500K CFL during vegetative growth or can I mix in some sun?



## Leo27 (Feb 6, 2020)

Here in South Florida we have a good deal of sun and warmth during February-March. I'm starting a White Widow Auto in a 3 gallon pot and I have the option of using only indoor "daylight" 6500K CFL lighting 18/6 or I can take the plant outside on sunny days and, of course using the CFL to make up the rest of the time indoors. 

During flowering, I would switch to "warm" 2700K CFL lighting and take the plant out for sunning  as above.

Do you think it would be better to just use the 6500K CFL during growth and save the sun exposure for the flowering stage considering the somewhat low angle of the sun and it's redder spectrum?


----------



## thegloman (Feb 6, 2020)

I can't say I know a lot but part of my last grow was partially outdoor like that.  I'm in Illinois.
I had my 5gal. cloth pots on a 4 wheel cart and rolled them in and out thru the entire grow and it worked out great.
I have a seperate dark room for flowering cycle I rolled them in to.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 6, 2020)

You will be contaminating your grow space every day. Where you live thrip, aphids, and whitefly are a year round menace.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 7, 2020)

Lesso is so right...even allowing your pets to go outside and then hangout in grow room can bring unwanted guest..I got the "Borg" that way once...cat brought them into grow area. I was fortunate it was close to end of the grow and they only hit a couple branches with limited damage.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2020)

I agree with lesso and hp. I had to deal with spider mites in my grow room after doing what you are asking about. Not a fun activity or worth the energy savings. You might want to look into better lighting as well. CFLs are not very efficient and probably won’t give you the kind of bud you are looking for. LED lights are pretty affordable and offer more usable light with less energy consumption.


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you.


thegloman said:


> I can't say I know a lot but part of my last grow was partially outdoor like that.  I'm in Illinois.
> I had my 5gal. cloth pots on a 4 wheel cart and rolled them in and out thru the entire grow and it worked out great.
> I have a seperate dark room for flowering cycle I rolled them in to.



THANK YOU!   I APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENT TO MY ORIGINAL QUESTION.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 7, 2020)

Ok lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2020)

LOL--EVERYONE answered your original question.  Taking your plants outside and inside can and often does bring pests and disease into your grow space.  While spider mites, aphids, whiteflies, etc, etc may not be a problem outdoors as there is so much foliage to choose from, but once you bring pests into your grow space they can be next to impossible to get rid of.  Anyone who has had spider mites knows this.  If you get pests in your inside space, you may not even be able to finish them and the light question becomes moot.


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 7, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--EVERYONE answered your original question.  Taking your plants outside and inside can and often does bring pests and disease into your grow space.  While spider mites, aphids, whiteflies, etc, etc may not be a problem outdoors as there is so much foliage to choose from, but once you bring pests into your grow space they can be next to impossible to get rid of.  Anyone who has had spider mites knows this.  If you get pests in your inside space, you may not even be able to finish them and the light question becomes moot.



Pests are VERY low in South Florida at this time of the year. I was taking my first plant in and out (before my light fell on it and broke it.) and there were no pest issues. So, I still want to hear about the lighting issue...BUT, I suppose I will proceed as planned since only ONE person gave me advice on the original question.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2020)

Probably the last response to a question you will get. Good luck.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 7, 2020)

Im from florida. Just so you know


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 7, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Probably the last response to a question you will get. Good luck.



:-/  Oh dear... C'este la vie...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2020)

Leo27 said:


> :-/  Oh dear... C'este la vie...


Whatever...


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2020)

I battled the Borg just once, and it was enough to never want to battle it again. 

"Do you think it would be better to just use the 6500K CFL during growth and save the sun exposure for the flowering stage considering the somewhat low angle of the sun and it's redder spectrum?"

The answer is no.  Keeping them inside under 24 hours of light would be best. You will get better results in a tent with the full intensity of the lights going 24/7 with Autos. No need to bring in any pests or possibly tip off others to your grow.  
I think you posted this looking for the answer you want and not the answer you need. Many people answered your question yet you singled in on one.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 7, 2020)

Confirmation bias is at work.


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 7, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Whatever...


I saw what you wrote before you changed it....Nice....


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I battled the Borg just once, and it was enough to never want to battle it again.
> 
> "Do you think it would be better to just use the 6500K CFL during growth and save the sun exposure for the flowering stage considering the somewhat low angle of the sun and it's redder spectrum?"
> 
> ...



Thank You.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2020)

Leo27 said:


> I saw what you wrote before you changed it....Nice....


Works for me. My original response is still my opinion but I will play by the forum rules. Asking for help and insulting folks good enough to give you free advice makes you seem like a tete de merde...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh geez someone speaks Canadian here we're all foutre.

Free lumens are tempting. But even if you are in a season of low pest activity, they can still infest a plant. Pests are temperature dependent and when things heat up, their metabolism quickens and so does the life cycle. An infestation can appear overnight when you hit the temperature they like best for breeding. 
Even here in New England we have overwintering pests that can come indoors on that random stash of pots in the shed that ya yank out in February thinking the hard freeze killed everything. 
Don't poohpooh these guys' advice, it's spot on. 
Or go ahead and fixate on the "original question". Your plants, your choice. 
Indoor outdoor plants are just... not done. Pick one or the other, and commit to it 100%.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

The politeness bot lets us cuss in la langue de Voltaire . C'est bon, ehhhhhh?!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 8, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> The politeness bot lets us cuss in la langue de Voltaire . C'est bon, ehhhhhh?!


Oui oui


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 8, 2020)

Oldfogey8, I insulted no one, only in your head. *YOU* on the other hand are insulting. Look in the mirror. Away with you.


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 8, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> The politeness bot lets us cuss in la langue de Voltaire . C'est bon, ehhhhhh?!


Nice...the world we live in today.


----------



## Chris628 (Feb 8, 2020)

I started out doing 2 plants in a 3x3 tent using CFL. Downfall is you will need alot of bulbs in flower to get a decent yield. I made a hood with cfl fixtures and ran 8 42w 2700k for flower. It got the job done but was barely pulling a oz per plant with 3/4ft plants. Looking back if I had went with a 400w hps I would of easily doubled my yield. Not having to worry about the heat is nice though. Lol


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 8, 2020)

One plant. CFL for growth and LED for flowering is all I can do at this point. I'm using aluminum foil as reflective material. I'm not hoping for a big harvest. This is just for fun and I'll start a new plant when this one is done. I've been into horticulture all my life so this is a new adventure. And, BTW, I lost my connections to buy the stuff.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 8, 2020)

The Poet said:


> Miss Stinky...
> 
> 
> Thank you for reminding me about 'valuable experience'.
> ...


I totally forgot to mention scale. If you have any sago palms in your yard or in your neighbor's yard this is a real threat in your area. Scale infest 75 percent of these plants in florida.


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lesso said:


> I totally forgot to mention scale. If you have any sago palms in your yard or in your neighbor's yard this is a real threat in your area. Scale infest 75 percent of these plants in florida.View attachment 258742


No sago palms around. Thanks. Mainly Christmas, Montgomery, Triangle and Foxtail.


----------



## Chris628 (Feb 9, 2020)

There ya go then bud...if it's just for fun then you'll get a little something to smoke out of your work

Give them decent soil with room to grow, feed them nutrients, and as much light as you can and they'll do there thing. It's called weed for a reason


----------



## thegloman (Feb 9, 2020)

What everybody is saying here is right.
However your question was can you successfully share sun and cfl light.  I did and it worked fine.
I DID however have to keep spraying Dr. Zymes every few days to keep bugs and such away and I have a separate room I rolled them into at night.  Not my grow room so I didn't introduce anything into my grow room.


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 9, 2020)

I like the idea of free light.  I'd love a small greenhouse.  Some clear ripstop plastic on a small stud frame would be a reasonable  price. Or a skylight in a stinky attic. 

 I'm pricing a shed with an enclosed grow area.  Just thinking because I need a larger shed anyway


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

Maybe a shed where you replace the rear or south (depending on if security concerns political name light maximization for you) section of roof and upper wall sheathing with polycarbonate sheets- stealth greenhouse/shed hybrid. If you can orient it so there's no light pollution from streetlights, security lights, or nearby windows,  and set it up so a roof section can be cracked open for ventilation, probably with electric fans,  it's something I've seen people do with veggies so even if you can't make it work for pot you can always grow some killer tomatoes out of season lol


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 9, 2020)

Chris628 said:


> There ya go then bud...if it's just for fun then you'll get a little something to smoke out of your work
> 
> Give them decent soil with room to grow, feed them nutrients, and as much light as you can and they'll do there thing. It's called weed for a reason



I'm going organic. compost, peat moss, pearlite, vemiculite, batt guano


----------



## Leo27 (Feb 9, 2020)

thegloman said:


> What everybody is saying here is right.
> However your question was can you successfully share sun and cfl light.  I did and it worked fine.
> I DID however have to keep spraying Dr. Zymes every few days to keep bugs and such away and I have a separate room I rolled them into at night.  Not my grow room so I didn't introduce anything into my grow room.



Thanks for the tip on Dr.Zymes. They're sending me 2 free trial bottles of concentrate FREE. I pay shipping, $7.00.


----------

